# A very interesting news article about Death Valley National Parks wild burros



## 281187 (Sep 19, 2019)

https://m.lasvegassun.com/news/2020/jan/10/for-years-death-valley-fought-a-losing-battle-agai/ 

I thought that this might be of interest to the forum, since while Mustangs get a lot of press, Burros also over-populate the American west and need to be appropriately managed. Which is only made more complicated when the animals aren't even on BLM or FS land! 

The 1971 act only protected _some_ animals. Those who live in National Parks, State Parks, Wildlife Refuges, Military installations, state lands, county lands, Indian Reservations, private lands and any federal lands *not* managed by the Bureau of Land Management or the Forest Service have no legal protections. But these animals are just as charismatic as their BLM and FS cousins, which makes managing them in a manner that is both humane and easy for the public to swallow... difficult at best. 

This news article is about one non-profit's efforts to relocate the Burros out of Death Valley and adopt them out to the public, funded entirely by donations from the public.


----------

